# General shop improvements



## Billh51 (Nov 28, 2018)

It’s been a while since I posted anything but I have been keeping up with what the other members have going on. I had a few days to spend in the shop recently and managed to get a few things done that I have wanted to do for a while. I think the pictures will explain what I did but here’s a short recap. 
 I built a new bookshelf above my Machinest chest to get the clutter of the top of it, works well. Also I have been organizing the Machinest chest I built, the drawers were getting a bit sloppy. I’m slowly getting a feel what I want in each drawer, so I have been building some drawer dividers to help organize things a little better. 
 I also made a few things for the 20 ton shop press I built. I made a jig for bending flat bar stock. Works good I have bent 5/8”x3” so far with no problem. Also a hanger to keep the bearing separater close by and a set of press plates. They are 5”x11”x1-7/8” thick, I know overkill but that’s what I had to work with.
 And lastly I rebuilt a Powermatic drill press that I have had for a few years. It had been painted a real bright blue, which I couldn’t stand. It is in my wood shop, so now it matches my Grizzly equipment. Also since the picture was taken, I have put it on a 4” riser and anchored it to the floor.


----------



## Z2V (Nov 29, 2018)

I really like the Machinists Chest, great job on the press as well!


----------



## DiscoDan (Nov 29, 2018)

Nice work. Wish I had that much space in my shop.


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 29, 2018)

Looks great. Always nice to have everything where it's easy to find. Mike


----------

